# 3D sites



## ray81apl (Apr 13, 2013)

Any good 3D movie sites (links) any know of. THANKS RAY:sn:


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

ray81apl said:


> Any good 3D movie sites (links) any know of. THANKS RAY:sn:


Youtube has some 3D video. Most other sources are going to be illegal and thus I cannot mention them here.

One of many channels which have 3D video
http://www.youtube.com/user/EnhancedDimensions


----------



## ray81apl (Apr 13, 2013)

Illegal?


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Illegal as in pirate sites. Good sources for 3D content are BLU-RAY (Avatar) and Pay Per View.


----------



## ray81apl (Apr 13, 2013)

Ok. Would you belive pay per view sites I have been to are lacking, just a lot of kid movies. The good ones are only in HD. Thats why I posted. THANKS for your help. Ray


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Pay Per View content will vary based on location and local service provider. Also be on the look out for the upcoming BBC Earth series in 3D.


----------



## ray81apl (Apr 13, 2013)

Cool, thanks.


----------



## ray81apl (Apr 13, 2013)

Awesome, this post is productive beyond my expectations. Props!


----------

